# I blew him before



## FF_Flopy

Field and topic:
Hola, soy Florencia de Argentina. Quiero saber el significado de una oracion que no entiendo.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
¿Que significa<I blew him before>?
Espero que me ayuden porque no se que significa.


----------



## araceli

Hola Florencia y bienvenida al foro:
I blew him before = Lo golpeé primero.
Si podés colocar algo de contexto sería mejor.
blew---pasado de to blow
Saludos.


----------



## vlazlo

FF_Flopy said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> Hola, soy Florencia de Argentina. Quiero saber el significado de una oracion que no entiendo.
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> ¿Que significa<I blew him before>?
> Espero que me ayuden porque no se que significa.



Ten cuidado con el verbo "to blow", que significa, coloquialmente, "felación". 
"I blew him before" significa (perdón) "Yo lo chupé antes".  Nunca he escuchado "I blew him before" usado en ningún otro contexto.


----------



## jinti

De acuerdo con Vlazlo.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Hola Flor, bienvenida! En lenguaje NO coloquial "to blow" significa, entre otras cosas, golpear repetidamente y al azar. Luego tenés que fijarte en el contexto. Siempre el contexto...

Aclaro que el significado sexual de la palabra proviene de significado "soplar" de la palabra "blow". Lo voy a decir en castellano para no ser grosero: "soplar la vela"


----------



## Soy Yo

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Hola Flor, bienvenida! En lenguaje NO coloquial "to blow" significa, entre otras cosas, golpear repetidamente y al azar. Luego tenés que fijarte en el contexto. Siempre el contexto...


 
*golpear repetidamente y al azar.* Luego tenés que fijarte en el contexto. Siempre el contexto.

Estoy de acuerdo con Vlazlo...que nunca he oído "to blow" para indicar "golpear."  [El sustantivo "blow" si quiere decir "golpe" pero no usas el verbo "to blow"... sería una frase verbal: "He gave him multiple blows to the head."  (le dio golpes)

Por favor, dame un contexto en que "to blow" tiene este significado.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Aquí va: The Police began to *blow* the people crowded outside. The man that broke the glass door with his fists received a terrible beating. Finally, after a while, people began to disperse, and it was then when the looting began.



			
				LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Aquí va: The Police began to *blow* the people crowded outside. The man that broke the glass door with his fists received a terrible beating. Finally, after a while, people began to disperse, and it was then when the looting began.


 
Nota: esto es de un articulo publicado por el NYT en diciembre pasado que estoy traduciendo


----------



## Soy Yo

Ah!  Gracias... aunque sea de New York Times, te aseguro que yo nunca oí ni leí eso...

Creo que debe ser: The police began to hit the people. The police began to strike the people.  (Tu definición no aparece en mi diccionario para el _*verbo* "_to blow."  "Blow" como sustantivo, sí.


----------



## Snoop Puss

I'm with Soy Yo on this. I'd expect to see beat, strike or hit, but not 'blow' on its own. You could maybe say "the police began to rain blows down on", but it's a bit literary, not the kind of language a journalist would use. Maybe there was a mistake in the paper - they're surprisingly common!


----------



## jinti

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Hola Flor, bienvenida! En lenguaje NO coloquial "to blow" significa, entre otras cosas, golpear repetidamente y al azar. Luego tenés que fijarte en el contexto. Siempre el contexto...


 
_A blow_ sí es un golpe, pero por desgracia, _to blow_ no quiere decir golpear. Para decir golpear, yo usaría _to beat _o _hit_.





			
				LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> The Police began to *blow* the people crowded outside.


 
No he escuchado nunca una frase como esta, y la verdad, si el escritor atreviera a decirla en la universidad donde trabajo, 12,000 estudiantes se partirían de risa a la vez.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

En realidad "strike" como golpear se utiliza sólo en deportes o, con un significado similar, en la jerga militar para un ataque planificado (recuerdas aquel juego "Desert Strike"?)

Luckily he's not teaching there, but I guess that Mr. Oppenhaimer could be a real clown, even If he has won the Pulitzer, and writes for the NYT from time to time!


----------



## VenusEnvy

De acuerdo con los demás sobre el significado de "blow". Para mi, cuando alguien "blow" a alguien más, lleva la connotación, casi siempre, sexual. No lo he oído para significar "golpear", salvo a los casos especificos...

Un ejemplo de caso especifico (donde la palabra "blow" solo puede significar "un golpe"):
With one swift blow to the head, he fell to the ground.

Debo admitir que se puede usar "blow" en muchos casos donde no lleva el sentido vulgar, pero en los casos ambiguos, solo pienso en ese significado...   



			
				LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Aquí va: The Police began to *blow* the people crowded outside.


     ¿¡La policia?! Qué raro.....!


----------



## Soy Yo

No, Luciano. He struck me. (He hit me.)

Don't strike him again, or you are dead meat!

No es del lenguaje más común y corriente pero su uso no está limitado a contextos militares y deportivos.

Entre otras acepciones de "to strike": to aim and usually deliver a blow or thrust (as with your hand,, a weapon or a tool). to come into contact forcefully. Etc.

Puedes: blow someone *up*; blow someone *off*; blow someone *away*; blow *in someone's ear.*  Pero si simplemente dices "blow someone"...lo más obvio es lo sexual.


----------



## BasedowLives

> Para mi, cuando alguien "blow" a alguien más, lleva la connotación, casi siempre, sexual. No lo he oído para significar "golpear", salvo a los casos especificos...



yeah that's what i was thinking too...

I was surprised at first that it didn't have asterisks in the title of the thread.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Pero, cabe notar que el titulo pide una traducción del ingles BRITANICO. Y, todas las respuestas han sido de americanos... Quiza la expresión lleva otro sentido diferente en ingles britanico...

................................................................................................

But, it's worth noting that the title asks for a translation from BRITISH English. And, all of the responses have been from Americans (Soyyo, Basedow, Jinti, Snoop, Vlazlo and I). Maybe the expression carries a different sence in British English...


----------



## Soy Yo

Es verdad... esperemos a los británicos.


----------



## vlazlo

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pero, cabe notar que el titulo pide una traducción del ingles BRITANICO. Y, todas las respuestas han sido de americanos... Quiza la expresión lleva otro sentido diferente en ingles britanico...
> 
> ................................................................................................
> 
> But, it's worth noting that the title asks for a translation from BRITISH English. And, all of the responses have been from Americans (Soyyo, Basedow, Jinti, Snoop, Vlazlo and I). Maybe the expression carries a different sence in British English...


 
Good point Venusenvy.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Esto es de la Encyclopedya Britannica, la definición de jujitzu:

Martial art that employs holds, throws, and paralyzing *blows* to subdue or disable an opponent.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Aquí va otra, esta es de halberd:

Weapon consisting of an ax blade and a sharp spike mounted on the end of a long staff.
Usually about 5–6 ft (1.5–2 m) long, it was an important weapon in middle Europe in the 15th and early 16th centuries. It enabled a foot soldier to contend with an armoured man on horseback; the spiked head kept the rider at a distance, and the ax blade could strike a heavy cleaving *blow*.


----------



## Soy Yo

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Esto es de la Encyclopedya Britannica, la definición de jujitzu:
> 
> Martial art that employs holds, throws, and paralyzing *blows* to subdue or disable an opponent.


 
Aquí es un sustantivo... no es un verbo....

Estos son golpes.

Martial art that employs...paralyzing blows.


----------



## Soy Yo

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Aquí va otra, esta es de halberd:
> 
> Weapon consisting of an ax blade and a sharp spike mounted on the end of a long staff.
> Usually about 5–6 ft (1.5–2 m) long, it was an important weapon in middle Europe in the 15th and early 16th centuries. It enabled a foot soldier to contend with an armoured man on horseback; the spiked head kept the rider at a distance, and the ax blade could strike a heavy cleaving *blow*.


 
Tambien es un sustantivo aqui> the ax blade could strike a ... blow. (golpe)

Lo que estamos diciendo es que en Estados Unidos "to blow" (el verbo) no indica golpear.  El sustantivo "blow" sí es un golpe.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Y otra... esta es de hammer:

Tool for pounding or delivering repeated *blow*s.
Hand hammers have a handle and striking head. Surfaces of hammerheads vary in size, angle of orientation to the handle (parallel or inclined), and type of face (flat or convex). Carpenters' hammers often have a claw on the head for extracting nails. Weights range from a few ounces or grams up to 15 lbs (7 kg) for hammers used in breaking stones. Steam hammers often use, in addition to gravity, a downward thrust from a steam-activated piston. Pneumatic (air-driven) hammers include the hammer drill, for rock and concrete, and the riveting hammer, for construction operations involving steel girders and plate.


----------



## vlazlo

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Esto es de la Encyclopedya Britannica, la definición de jujitzu:
> 
> Martial art that employs holds, throws, and paralyzing *blows* to subdue or disable an opponent.


 
En este caso, "blows" significa golpe, no viene del verbo "to blow".

ejemplo: He stunned his opponent with a quick blow to the head.

ejemplo del verbo to blow:  At a birthday party: "Someone take a picture of him as he blows out the candles."

En referencia de la palabra "strike" tambien puede ser una huelga... ingles...


----------



## Soy Yo

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Y otra... esta es de hammer:
> 
> Tool for pounding or delivering repeated *blow*s.
> Hand hammers have a handle and striking head. Surfaces of hammerheads vary in size, angle of orientation to the handle (parallel or inclined), and type of face (flat or convex). Carpenters' hammers often have a claw on the head for extracting nails. Weights range from a few ounces or grams up to 15 lbs (7 kg) for hammers used in breaking stones. Steam hammers often use, in addition to gravity, a downward thrust from a steam-activated piston. Pneumatic (air-driven) hammers include the hammer drill, for rock and concrete, and the riveting hammer, for construction operations involving steel girders and plate.


 
Aquí "blows" es un sustantivo en plural.  A hammer is a tool for...delivering *blows*.  (blows aqui no es un verbo.)


----------



## jinti

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Y otra... esta es de hammer:
> 
> Tool for pounding or delivering repeated *blow*s.


 
Otra vez sustantivo.  El problema es que como sustantivo _blow_ sí quiere decir golpe, pero como verbo, no.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Y que tal esto???

Main Entry: *1blow*
Pronunciation: 'blO
Function: _verb_
Inflected Form(s): *blew* /'blü/; *blown* /'blOn/; *blow·ing*
Etymology: Middle English, from Old English _blAwan; _akin to Old High German _blAen _to blow, Latin _flare, _Greek _phallos _penis
_intransitive senses_
*1* _of air_ *:* to move with speed or force
*2* *:* to send forth a current of air or other gas
*3 a* *:* to make a sound by or as if by blowing *b* _of a wind instrument_ *: SOUND*
*4 a* *: BOAST* *b* *:* to talk windily
*5 a* *: PANT, GASP* <the horse _blew _heavily> *b* _of a cetacean_ *:* to eject moisture-laden air from the lungs through the blowhole
*6* *:* to move or be carried by or as if by wind <just _blew _into town>
*7* _of an electric fuse_ *:* to melt when overloaded -- often used with _out_
*8* _of a tire_ *:* to release the contained air through a spontaneous rupture -- usually used with _out_
_transitive senses_
*1 a* *:* to set (gas or vapor) in motion *b* *:* to act on with a current of gas or vapor
*2* *:* to play or sound on (a wind instrument)
*3 a* *:* to spread by report *b* _past participle_ *blowed* /'blOd/ *: DAMN* <_blow_ the expense> <I'm _blow__ed _if I know>
*4 a* *:* to drive with a current of gas or vapor *b* *:* to clear of contents by forcible passage of a current of air *c* *:* to project (a gesture or sound made with the mouth) by blowing <_blew _him a kiss>
*5 a* *:* to distend with or as if with gas *b* *:* to produce or shape by the action of blown or injected air <_blow__ing _bubbles> <_blow__ing _glass>
*6* _of insects_ *:* to deposit eggs or larvae on or in
*7* *:* to shatter, burst, or destroy by explosion
*8 a* *:* to put out of breath with exertion *b* *:* to let (as a horse) pause to catch the breath
*9 a* *:* to expend (as money) extravagantly <_blew _$50 on lunch> *b* *:* to treat with unusual expenditure <I'll _blow_ you to a steak>
*10* *:* to cause (a fuse) to blow
*11* *:* to rupture by too much pressure <_blew _a gasket>
*12* *:* to foul up hopelessly <_blew _her lines> <_blew _his chance>
*13* *:* to leave hurriedly <_blew _town>
*14* *:* to propel with great force or speed <_blew _a fastball by the batter>
- *blow hot and cold* *:* to be favorable at one moment and adverse the next
- *blow off steam* *:* to release pent-up emotions
- *blow one's cool* *:* to lose one's composure
- *blow one's cover* *:* to reveal one's real identity
- *blow one's mind* *:* to overwhelm one with wonder or bafflement
- *blow one's top* _or_ *blow one's stack* *1* *:* to become violently angry *2* *:* to go crazy
- *blow smoke* *:* to speak idly, misleadingly, or boastfully
- *blow the whistle* *:* to call public or official attention to something (as a wrongdoing) kept secret -- usually used with _on_


----------



## Soy Yo

Creo que debemos esperar la opinión de algún británico (o de varios).


----------



## Soy Yo

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Y que tal esto???
> 
> Main Entry: *1blow*
> Pronunciation: 'blO
> Function: _verb_
> Inflected Form(s): *blew* /'blü/; *blown* /'blOn/; *blow·ing*
> Etymology: Middle English, from Old English _blAwan; _akin to Old High German _blAen _to blow, Latin _flare, _Greek _phallos _penis
> _intransitive senses_
> *1* _of air_ *:* to move with speed or force
> *2* *:* to send forth a current of air or other gas
> *3 a* *:* to make a sound by or as if by blowing *b* _of a wind instrument_ *: SOUND*
> *4 a* *: BOAST* *b* *:* to talk windily
> *5 a* *: PANT, GASP* <the horse _blew _heavily> *b* _of a cetacean_ *:* to eject moisture-laden air from the lungs through the blowhole
> *6* *:* to move or be carried by or as if by wind <just _blew _into town>
> *7* _of an electric fuse_ *:* to melt when overloaded -- often used with _out_
> *8* _of a tire_ *:* to release the contained air through a spontaneous rupture -- usually used with _out_
> _transitive senses_
> *1 a* *:* to set (gas or vapor) in motion *b* *:* to act on with a current of gas or vapor
> *2* *:* to play or sound on (a wind instrument)
> *3 a* *:* to spread by report *b* _past participle_ *blowed* /'blOd/ *: DAMN* <_blow_ the expense> <I'm _blow__ed _if I know>
> *4 a* *:* to drive with a current of gas or vapor *b* *:* to clear of contents by forcible passage of a current of air *c* *:* to project (a gesture or sound made with the mouth) by blowing <_blew _him a kiss>
> *5 a* *:* to distend with or as if with gas *b* *:* to produce or shape by the action of blown or injected air <_blow__ing _bubbles> <_blow__ing _glass>
> *6* _of insects_ *:* to deposit eggs or larvae on or in
> *7* *:* to shatter, burst, or destroy by explosion
> *8 a* *:* to put out of breath with exertion *b* *:* to let (as a horse) pause to catch the breath
> *9 a* *:* to expend (as money) extravagantly <_blew _$50 on lunch> *b* *:* to treat with unusual expenditure <I'll _blow_ you to a steak>
> *10* *:* to cause (a fuse) to blow
> *11* *:* to rupture by too much pressure <_blew _a gasket>
> *12* *:* to foul up hopelessly <_blew _her lines> <_blew _his chance>
> *13* *:* to leave hurriedly <_blew _town>
> *14* *:* to propel with great force or speed <_blew _a fastball by the batter>
> - *blow hot and cold* *:* to be favorable at one moment and adverse the next
> - *blow off steam* *:* to release pent-up emotions
> - *blow one's cool* *:* to lose one's composure
> - *blow one's cover* *:* to reveal one's real identity
> - *blow one's mind* *:* to overwhelm one with wonder or bafflement
> - *blow one's top* _or_ *blow one's stack* *1* *:* to become violently angry *2* *:* to go crazy
> - *blow smoke* *:* to speak idly, misleadingly, or boastfully
> - *blow the whistle* *:* to call public or official attention to something (as a wrongdoing) kept secret -- usually used with _on_


 
¿¿¿Ves una definición aquí que indique que el verbo "to blow" significa "golpear"???? De hecho, este verbo tiene varios usos pero que yo sepa ninguno de ellos significa "golpear." Esto es lo que estamos tratando de explicar.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Actually, I'm a Brit. But I also note that LucianoGoAl quotes an example from the NYT.


----------



## jinti

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Y que tal esto???
> 
> Main Entry: *1blow*
> Pronunciation: 'blO
> Function: _verb_
> Inflected Form(s): *blew* /'blü/; *blown* /'blOn/; *blow·ing*
> Etymology: Middle English, from Old English _blAwan; _akin to Old High German _blAen _to blow, Latin _flare, _Greek _phallos _penis
> _intransitive senses_
> _*<snip>*_


 
Ni una acepción que tiene que ver con la frase dada.


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Well, I guess you are all right, "touché", I'm standing for a lost cause  . Hey, check the Greek ethimology of blow, that's where the sexual meaning of the word comes from, don't you thin'


----------



## Soy Yo

Ha!  Could be... I always wondered about "why"...since "inflation" has little to do with it.


----------



## vlazlo

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Well, you are all right, "touché", I'm standing for a lost cause. Hey, check the Greek ethimology of blow, that's where the sexual meaning of the word comes from, don't you thin'


 
AWESOME reply


----------



## Soy Yo

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Well, you are all right, "touché", I'm standing for a lost cause. Hey, check the Greek ethimology of blow, that's where the sexual meaning of the word comes from, don't you thin'


 
Amigo, Luciano...

Te importa si hago un par de correcciones?

etymology

Don't you think? (Usually we don't drop the k off this word. We (gringos) do often drop the "g" from "ing" words: drinkin', playin', readin', writin'. But to the ear, "Don't you thin" doesn't make sense. [Thin is not a verb ]  Oh! And neither do we drop the "g" from the noun "thing"...it comes out sounding like "thin" if you do.]


----------



## Snoop Puss

Hola Florencia,
Me parece que necesitamos más información para poner fin a esta polémica. ¿Qué había antes y después de la frase?
Hay un consenso entre las personas de habla inglesa aquí que el verbo 'to blow' no quiere decir 'golpear', aunque el sustantivo 'a blow', sí quiere decir 'golpes'.
Estoy segura de que la frase que cita LucianoGoAl del NYT es un error del periódico. Pero tu frase, no lo sé. ¿Nos podrías comentar qué había antes y después en el texto?
¡Si no, seguro que LucianoGoAl no duerme esta noche!


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Amigo, Luciano...
> 
> Te importa si hago un par de correcciones?
> 
> etymology
> 
> Don't you think? (Usually we don't drop the k off this word. We (gringos) do often drop the "g" from "ing" words: drinkin', playin', readin', writin'. But to the ear, "Don't you thin" doesn't make sense. [Thin is not a verb ]


 
Hey, thanks for etymology! The "k" thing was just because I wrote it fast, I also missed the question mark!

Como el Pato Lucas, soy simplemente un incomprendido....


----------



## Snoop Puss

No te creas, LucianGoAl. Tengo el doble de tu edad y sigo aprendiendo cosas. Nadie es un incomprendido aquí, tú menos que nadie. Todos estamos aquí para aprender. Además, mira cuánto has contribuido a este debate. 
Y seguro que he hecho un montón de errores de ortografía/gramática en esta nota. ¡Espero tus comentarios!


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Lo de incomprendido era una bromita... I really appreciate a good debate (moreover if I have 
to admit that I wasn´t right, that means it was a long rough one as I don´t do it very frecuently)

Un pequeño comentario: los errores se "cometen", no se "hacen"

Saludos a todos, me voy al trabajo!!!


----------



## Novacaine

Creo que el contexto del primer post era de una cancion de Franz Ferdinand (y si no es asi, la frase es exactamente igual) que dice: "Well he's a friend and we're so proud of ya
Your famous friend well *I blew him before* ya"


----------

